

Show HN: Viola (from LibCello) Adds Smart Pointer Support - eatonphil
https://github.com/eatonphil/Viola

======
eatonphil
Let me know if there are any other interesting features you'd like to see
added to Viola! It's definitely a work in progress and it's really interesting
to see how far you can distort C with GCC!

